# Noise



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

If dogs, trucks, and people's music ( all very noisy thing where I live) then why aren't chickens allowed? ..... Just a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea. Sounds like something to bring up to the city.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

chickenchick16 said:


> If dogs, trucks, and people's music ( all very noisy thing where I live) then why aren't chickens allowed? ..... Just a pet peeve of mine


Pretty silly if you ask me especially since hens can be pretty darn quiet. My dad lives in a development where "farm animals arn't allowed". Growing up one neighbor got peacocks and anyone thats been around them knows they are very noisy. We complained and nothing was ever done about it, so a few years latter dad got chickens and of course once they found out they started getting pissy about it (home owners association) dad brought up the peacocks that he had complained about before and said he would get rid of the chickens when the peacocks were gone lol. Oh and the peacocks would come to our house 2/10 ths of a mile through the woods and hang out from time to time. They got on the roof of the shop one time and ripped the gutter off the one side it was a huge pain in the butt. The problem these days is everyone is in everyone else's business when they don't need to be. Now there are people who don't give common respect to their neighbors and thats a problem as well. It would be real nice if everyone would respect everyone else and things may be a bunch better.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ive never recieved any complaint about any noise from my flock. there are dogs around that are louder than my flock.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have had the dogs down the road barking most of the evening ...... (GRRrrr)

Ask why????????????


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought I was the only one havingthese problems lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lack of education on the postives of having chickens is usually the main reason for not allowing them. Same issue going on in a township and hour North of me. The one raising the most cain because she could not see past what she knew about raising chickens way back when. Umm, she had a bit of re-educating after she had posted some pretty nasty comments on our local news web-site. Fortunately not just by me.  

I spent the weekend "trying" to study for a huge test I have today to be bombarded with the idiot neighbors kids riding back and forth behind my house then stopping by very frequently wanting to visit with hubby. Drove me nuts! Have aftermarket exhaust on the bikes so there is no escaping the racket by coming inside either. Wish the old couple who equally hate the noise will stop allowing the kids to ride on their property which butts right up to mine. None of the surrounding neighbors like it. They used to come and holler at us to make the local kids stop - when it was not our kid who had long since moved out (and never played on their property) and they knew it. We never had the dirtbikes etc. Its their property, so take care of it with the appropriate people - not us who have nothing to do with it.  After they raised so much heck with us and harrassment, we said enough is enough. Now because they again are to afraid do speak up to the correct parents, they won't say anything. We're helping Taylor reconsider investing in an inexpensive truck since he can start taking drivers ed - by selling those obnoxious toys.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

All they need to do is fall in love... Just once.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> All they need to do is fall in love... Just once.


A brothel would be quieter and make more money...

But I agree, if folks would just think, follow the golden rule, and talk to each other instead of about each other, things would be so much better. But they don't, so we all gave up and got chickens for therapy, and folks are in our business again!! I don't know the answers, it's just a stinkin' shame.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

We live in an area where 1acre is the smallest parcel. We have the good fortune to live at the front of our acre and the folks next to us live on the back of their acre. They have noisy kids. The fellow across the street is on five acres. He pastures feeder calves and breeds dogs. When one dog starts barking ALL of the other dogs within earshot start barking, just like 101 dalmations with "The Midnight Bark". When he introduces 50 or so baby cows into his pasture, which is about 30 feet from our bedroom, and they all get lonely for momma and start lowing at midnight, we just realise that it will only go on for the few days and then they will quiet down soon enough, and try to get back to sleep. We all get along just fine. You don't complain about our hens or our barking dog and we won't complain about your dogs, cows or kids. Live and let live.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good sense Judy. Good for you all. It takes a village.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Good sense Judy. Good for you all. It takes a village.


My kids can raze a village


----------

